# Light/ Exahaust Fan wobble



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

it's trash.

your picture is way large (to the point of being annoying)


----------



## Joshsstuff (Jul 28, 2010)

wildleg said:


> your picture is way large (to the point of being annoying)


Agreed, I tried to fix it for the original post, but changing the linked picture didn't work.
Sorry about that.
It's smaller now.



wildleg said:


> it's trash.


 Yes, inexpensive components. (namely the plastic, not metal blower and non-discript fastener.)

I'm thinking that once I remove the fastener (forcibly?) I'll need a new one to replace it, or I'll have to fab something.

If anyone knows the:
name, removal technique of this fastener, or has worked on them before - this info would be helpful.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Joshsstuff said:


> Agreed, I tried to fix it for the original post, but changing the linked picture didn't work.
> Sorry about that.
> It's smaller now.
> 
> ...


 I M O you will save a lot of time and problems, by replacing the whole thing.


----------



## Joshsstuff (Jul 28, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> I M O you will save a lot of time and problems, by replacing the whole thing.


I would, but in this case I have some time, and there is a issue with the drywall & ventilation that makes fixing this more attractive than it would be normally.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Joshsstuff said:


> I would, but in this case I have some time, and there is a issue with the drywall & ventilation that makes fixing this more attractive than it would be normally.



Replace the whole thing, it's not tough at all. There is very rarely any drywall damage.


----------

